# My 1st grow



## The Toker (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is the results of my first grow. Veg outside and bloom inside. CFL's all the way. OK bud, but getting better by the day. Moving them in and out of the jars daily



Plants
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31418


Room
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30534


----------



## andy52 (Oct 12, 2008)

do you ride that exercise bike while toking?lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 12, 2008)

thats what i was gonna ask, whats a pot head doin with an exercise bike? hangin clothes on it. haha lol jk


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 12, 2008)

nice growroom :aok:


----------



## Roken (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking good bro, it helps when you take pride in your work.  Congrats on your first harvest and wish you mahy more.  Peace and Love!!!!
Roken


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2008)

*CONGRATS on what looks to be a very nice harvest. :aok: *


----------



## 303053 (Nov 2, 2008)

how many cfl's per plant did u use?


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great Bud man, you can make a lot of cash flow with that harvest or you can just smoke it all to yourself.

keep up with the growing man

Peace,
Smoke Weed


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice


----------

